# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What does my dream mean?

## khalil64

Hi all, I am new here.
For the last year I have been having a series of dreams that are all connected. At times I can go 10 days straight dreaming the same storyline the longest break I have had was 2 days.
The other night however I had a dream that was most touching to me.
In the dream I was walking down a country gravel road, it was about an hour before sunset and the sky was beautiful with a few scattered clouds. I was holding a cane in my right hand. Minutes later I walked by a barn to my left, it looked abandoned, as I passed it I heard foot steps behind me, I turned around and it was my oldest paternal uncle who had passed away in 1982, he was 57 at the time of his death, he was younger than me in the dream, I am in mid 40s. He greeted me by saying good evening then asked me if I knew the way to where we needed to be, I answered yes and I recall being very happy to see him. We continued to walk, he was smoking a cigarette as he always did during his life, we came by a small house on the right, 2 women were sitting outside on the front lawn and they were knitting. They waved to us with big smiles, moments later as we passed the house I heared more foot steps, I turned around and it was my second oldest paternal uncle who passed away in 2003, again he looked younger than me and in great shape, when he passed away he was 77 years old. He greeted me the same way, again the feeling of joy was filling me. We continued down the gravel road and soon we came upon another barn on the left, this one was in better shape than the first, there were goats in front of it near the road, as soon as we passed I heared a voice saying good evening, I turned around and it was a young man that I kind of recognized but was not sure, he smiled at me and I realized who that was. It was my uncle who died a few months before I was born in 1964, he was 22 at the time of his passing. I ran back to him and hugged him, he appreared to be in his early thirties, he told me he had waited long to meet me. My oldest uncle asked me impatiently to continue so they are not late. We began to walk again, a little later we passed a large white home, there were 6 or more women in the front yard planting something, they all greeted us and wished us a good evening. Soon as we passed the house I heared my father's voice saying good evening son, it is good to see you again! I turned around and it was my old man looking no more than 35, my father passed away in 2007. I ran to him and held hugged him and I began to cry. He comforted me then asked me to lead the way again. The road sloped down hill and a bit later we came upon a beautiful brick home, outside stood a tall man with a large mostache, I did not recognize who the man was at first, my father and uncles rushed towards him and greeted him warmly and he did the same for them, he walked towards me and greeted me by saying hello grandson, I am glad I finally get to meet you (I have never met my grandfather, he died 12 years before I was born), I got close to him and I placed my head on his chest, he ran his hand through my hair and told me how proud he was of me and my success. I began to walk again and they all followed. Soon we arrived at a ranch that had a brown picket fence there were many people in the yard and a long table with lots and lots of food. As we walked into the yard I began recognizing a lot of the people in there, they were all dead cousins, aunts, my grandmother (dad's mother) and many others I did not recognize however they were familiar. My dad, grandfather and uncles mingled with everyone else and I stood there in aww. I looked at the sky and it was begining to set, I looked again at my dead relatives and they were all standing by the table eating and speaking in a language completely unknown to me.  I walked to the table and I began feeling very hungry, the food looked incredibly delicious, as I reached to grab food, my hand went right through it as if it was not there. I tried again and noticed everyone was looking at me and smiling, I was very confused, my father was to my right, he placed his hand on my shoulder and turned me gently towards him, he smiled at me and said, son, thank you for leading us here, you cannot eat this food yet, it is time for you to go home to those who need you more.
I woke up, I was covered in sweat and I had to go pee really bad.
Any input would be most appreciated.

----------


## DREAM3R

Welcome, I am quite new here too.
I don't really have an answer to your question, 
But I just wanted to leave something in here. 
Since I was so touched by your dream as well. 
I felt so much joy even though it wasn't my family! 
I wouldn't mind having such a wonderful dream every night. 
Maybe your family members just wanted to let you know that they're okay. 
But then again, I could be wrong because I don't know much about dreams, lol =]

----------


## khalil64

Thanks Dream3r, I hope I get more response to my post.

----------


## khalil64

7 Months and no one else responded. My dreams must be really out there.

----------


## travellight27

In the dream I was walking down a country gravel road, it was about an hour before sunset and the sky was beautiful with a few scattered clouds. I was holding a cane in my right hand. Minutes later I walked by a barn to my left, it looked abandoned, as I passed it I heard foot steps behind me, I turned around and it was my oldest paternal uncle who had passed away in 1982, he was 57 at the time of his death, he was younger than me in the dream, I am in mid 40s. He greeted me by saying good evening then asked me if I knew the way to where we needed to be, I answered yes and I recall being very happy to see him. We continued to walk, he was smoking a cigarette as he always did during his life, we came by a small house on the right, 2 women were sitting outside on the front lawn and they were knitting. They waved to us with big smiles, moments later as we passed the house I heared more foot steps, I turned around and it was my second oldest paternal uncle who passed away in 2003, again he looked younger than me and in great shape, when he passed away he was 77 years old. He greeted me the same way, again the feeling of joy was filling me. We continued down the gravel road and soon we came upon another barn on the left, this one was in better shape than the first, there were goats in front of it near the road, as soon as we passed I heared a voice saying good evening, I turned around and it was a young man that I kind of recognized but was not sure, he smiled at me and I realized who that was. It was my uncle who died a few months before I was born in 1964, he was 22 at the time of his passing. I ran back to him and hugged him, he appreared to be in his early thirties, he told me he had waited long to meet me. My oldest uncle asked me impatiently to continue so they are not late. We began to walk again, a little later we passed a large white home, there were 6 or more women in the front yard planting something, they all greeted us and wished us a good evening. Soon as we passed the house I heared my father's voice saying good evening son, it is good to see you again! I turned around and it was my old man looking no more than 35, my father passed away in 2007. I ran to him and held hugged him and I began to cry. He comforted me then asked me to lead the way again. The road sloped down hill and a bit later we came upon a beautiful brick home, outside stood a tall man with a large mostache, I did not recognize who the man was at first, my father and uncles rushed towards him and greeted him warmly and he did the same for them, he walked towards me and greeted me by saying hello grandson, I am glad I finally get to meet you (I have never met my grandfather, he died 12 years before I was born), I got close to him and I placed my head on his chest, he ran his hand through my hair and told me how proud he was of me and my success. I began to walk again and they all followed. Soon we arrived at a ranch that had a brown picket fence there were many people in the yard and a long table with lots and lots of food. As we walked into the yard I began recognizing a lot of the people in there, they were all dead cousins, aunts, my grandmother (dad's mother) and many others I did not recognize however they were familiar. My dad, grandfather and uncles mingled with everyone else and I stood there in aww. I looked at the sky and it was begining to set, I looked again at my dead relatives and they were all standing by the table eating and speaking in a language completely unknown to me.  I walked to the table and I began feeling very hungry, the food looked incredibly delicious, as I reached to grab food, my hand went right through it as if it was not there. I tried again and noticed everyone was looking at me and smiling, I was very confused, my father was to my right, he placed his hand on my shoulder and turned me gently towards him, he smiled at me and said, son, thank you for leading us here, you cannot eat this food yet, it is time for you to go home to those who need you more.
I woke up, I was covered in sweat and I had to go pee really bad.
Any input would be most appreciated.[/QUOTE]

___________
Usually when we dream of other people, even relatives it means to reflect on that person's character traits and how they might apply to our lives.  That being said, this dream is different from the normal.  When a dream is set in more historical settings , the people within the dream have all passed .....this would be a dream where in dreamtime you were actually given the gift of visiting on the astral plane with your family member.  They were all there the same as if you had physically passed over into the other dimension.  Food on a table, representing "Spiritual Knowledge" that awaits you when it is time for you to leave the physical life into the astral.  As in the afterlife it is said most people take the appearance of around 30 years of age, that again is confirmation that you were visiting with them in dreamtime.  The fact that they told you it is not time for you to be with them, just states that yes you have work left to do in Earth School.
......This dream is like a Gift.  You were honored with your relatives visit and they wanted you to know they are aware of your spiritual progress on this planet, it's not time for you to leave, but they will be right there when it is your time.  You were also shown that this will be a Happy time when it does arrive and you will  be able to partake of Higher Knowledge when the time is right.  
.....Dreams repeat until we Get The Message.  It may be your family has felt the need to Reassure you, applaud you, honor you and let you know they are very much alive in Spirit.
..just my thoughts..
TL

----------

